# Fishing my other obsession



## Eddie39 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi guys i just thought id share a few of my fishing pics cause if am not up in the hills somewhere with my saw this is where i"ll be . 

This is a link to my sea angling website 
http://http://culdaff seaanglers.magix.net/website

hope this link works
enjoy


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice shark.
You website link is bad.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 21, 2010)

Fun battle!


----------



## Burvol (Jan 21, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> Fun battle!



Never realized you were in MN. 

Winter and pre-spawn when you get the big Crappie? 

I am a die hard to the maximum Salmon guy out here. Maybe we'll cross paths some day. Crappie are good fish. Ours have been on the serious decline the last 10 years...but our Salmon is so good you say...."Crappie what?"


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jan 21, 2010)

Eddie39 said:


> Hi guys i just thought id share a few of my fishing pics cause if am not up in the hills somewhere with my saw this is where i"ll be .
> 
> This is a link to my sea angling website
> http://http://culdaff seaanglers.magix.net/website
> ...



Sharks are always fun, do you have any Atlantic Salmon streams near you? I hope to fish your side of the pond very soon for the chromed ones.


----------



## Eddie39 (Jan 31, 2010)

*New link*

Hopefully this link will work ive checked it and works my side , and i am also a die hard salmon angler and river bailiff in these parts but when the waters not right ,river down to its bones and the sun baking down there's no point flogging a dead horse so i hook up the boat and head for the sea where these factors don't matter. It takes a minute for the site to load.

ENJOY






http://culdaffseaanglers.magix.net/website


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 11, 2010)

Went out Tuesday, Eastern Brook Trout, big one is about 3lbs, caught at Red Lake in 8ft water using a fly, ice is about a foot thick.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 12, 2010)

bigbadbob said:


> Went out Tuesday, Eastern Brook Trout, big one is about 3lbs, caught at Red Lake in 8ft water using a fly, ice is about a foot thick.



those are some monsters, my brook trout experiences involve crawling on your belly and casting a #0-3 WT rod bow and arrow style.


----------

